

Voyager 2, launched in 1977, finds edge of solar system dented - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080702/ap_on_sc/sci_solar_system

======
pchristensen
Does anyone know what "north" and "south" mean in the context of the solar
system?

~~~
kleevr
To hazard a blind guess: pole the system rotates around + the right hand rule
is North

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-hand_rule>)

~~~
pchristensen
But isn't the solar system (and galaxy) relatively flat? Would it really be 8
billion miles to the heliosheath if you're going perpendicular to the plane of
the solar system? Looks like I've got some astronomy to brush up on.

